# Honda-Marathon Oberhof 23. Juli



## Sportstudent (22. Juni 2006)

Servus,

die SuFu spuckt nichts aus, hat jmd Infos zum Marathon am 23.7 in Oberhof?

Orga, Strecke, Drumherum?

Danke 

axo der Link http://www.taoka.de/marathon

Gruß Sportstud


----------



## tvaellen (23. Juni 2006)

Der Marathon gehört zu dieser Serie
http://www.thueringer-energie-cup.de
auf dieser Seite oder auf der Homepage des Erfurt Marathons
http://www.mtb-erfurt.de (derselbe Veranstalter) werden früher oder später Infos kommen. 
Meines Wissens wurde er letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal ausgetragen (bin nicht mitgefahren). Die Resonanz war "durchwachsen" was wohl auch am schlechten Wetter lag. Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177457 findest du z.B. ein paar Berichte vom letzten Jahr. 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportstudent (24. Juni 2006)

Danke, da sind die Infos schon übersichtlicher als auf der von mir genannten Seite.

Werde wohl in Oberhof und Erfurt an den Start gehen, rechne aber gerade meine freien Wochenende zusammen um die ganze Serie mitzufahren.....

Gruß


----------



## matsch (25. Juni 2006)

und da es mir letztes Jahr sehr gut gefallen hat (die Höhenmeter ,-)
bin ich auch wieder dabei!


----------



## up and down (14. Juli 2006)

Ich bin jetzt allen Links nachgegangen und bin der festen Überzeugung dass die Strecke dieses Jahr eine vollkommen andere als letztes Jahr ist (letztes Jahr 50 und 100km, dieses Jahr 35/70/100 km). Weiß irgend jemand schon etwas über die Höhenmeter. Ich habe mich zwar schon für 70km angemeldet, aber keine Zeit die Strecke vorab schon mal abzuklappern. Ist halt gut für den Kopf wenn man am Start wenigstens nicht ganz dumm da steht.


----------



## tvaellen (14. Juli 2006)

Das hier ist die Karte:
http://www.taoka.de/download/TAOKA2006-MTBMA-Streckenkarte.pdf

Ich kenne einige Teilstücke der STrecke, insb. der Bereich an der Ohratalsperre, wenn auch weniger vom Biken, sondern eher vom Langlaufen im Winter. Ich tippe mal auf 800 bis 1000 hm pro 35 km Runde. Der technische Anspruch dürfte nicht allzu hoch sein, da große Teile der Strecke eher breite Waldwege sind, auf denen im Winter die gespurten Loipen verlaufen.

Die genauen Details der Strecke kennen nur die Leute vor Ort.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## up and down (15. Juli 2006)

Danke  Tvaellen

Weisst Du vielleicht ob die Strecke schon ausgeschildert ist? 
Würde mich dann am Sonntag mich mal ein paar Stunden davonschleichen  

Gruß

up and down


----------



## tvaellen (15. Juli 2006)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Ich wohne in Erfurt und bin nur im Winter (LL) regelmäßig "oben"

Gruss
Tvaellen,
der noch überlegt, ob er eventuell für die Kurzstrecke melden soll

Edit:
Hier sind die Starterlisten. Bislang haben gerade mal 200 Leute gemeldet
http://www.sportident.com/service/meldung/startliste.php?wkid=20060723363044&ref=

Noch ein Edit:
ich habe mal versucht, die Strecke mit Thüringen 3 D "nachzubauen". Ganz ist es mir leider nicht gelungen (es fehlen ein paar km), aber so als Anhaltspunkt dürfte das Höhenprofil passen.


----------



## up and down (15. Juli 2006)

Dank Dir,

Ich habe mit mal die Karte ausgedruckt und versuch mein Glück mal am Sonntag. Ob die anderen Starter einfach auf gut Glück ihr Anfangstempo bestimmen??

Wird aber sicherlich muckelig   mit dem relativ kleine Feld.

Grüsse nach Erfurt


----------



## tvaellen (15. Juli 2006)

Mit der Schätzung 800-1000 hm lag ich gar nicht so verkehrt (s.o.)


----------



## up and down (15. Juli 2006)

Klasse  ,

kein Wunder aber daß Dir ein paar Kilometer fehlen. Ich hatte die Veranstalter angeschieben und folgende Antwort erhalten: 

_Hallo, 

die Streckenbeschreibung, Karte und Streckendaten sind unter www.taoka.de/marathon einzusehen. Vorab, eine Runde hat mittlerweile durch forstbedingte Änderungen 30 km und eine Höhenmeterzahl von ca. 900m. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, können Sie sich an mich wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Holger Holland_

... und noch eine Nachricht vom Veranstalter: 

_Hallo Christian, 

Die Runde hat 836 Hm und wird ein, zwei oder drei Mal gefahren, wobei sich die Durchlaufrunde leicht unterscheidet. Also 840 x 2 oder 840 x 3.

Die Ausschilderung erfolgt erst zum Rennwochenende, da sonst die Schilder zu schnell verschwinden. Mit dem Kartenausdruck solltest du sie jedoch eigendlich finden.



Gruß Micha_


Du liegst also goldrichtig  

Danke Dir

up and down


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (17. Juli 2006)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass ich die Strecke verkehrt herum eingegeben habe. Die Strecke geht im Uhrzeigersinn und nicht -wie von mir angenommen- entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn.

Hier daher noch mal das gespiegelte Höhenprofil. Jetzt müsste es stimmen. 
Ich habe gesehen, dass auf der Kurzstrecke gerade mal 10 in meiner Alterklasse gemeldet haben. Das ist eine schon fast einmalige Chance eine Top 10 Platzierung zu erreichen, wenn nicht noch 10 andere nachmelden.
 
Soll ich mir das entgehen lassen ? 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## up and down (17. Juli 2006)

Ja-ne,

beste Aussichte also. Selbst eine Platzierung unter den ersten 20-30 halte ich immer für sehr erstrebenswert  

Ich bin einen Teil der Strecke am WE abgefahren - äh, also den Teil, den ich gefunden habe - mein Ziel ist neu definiert. - Ankommen!!

Gruß

up and down


----------



## chris29 (24. Juli 2006)

Moin,
hier mal mein Eindruck zum Rennen in Oberhof. Ich selbst bin die mittlere Runde (Lt. meinen HAC4 62,5 Km) gefahren. Die Runde ansich ist nicht schlecht, gute Downhills und steile Uphills ein paar Teerstücke zum ausruhen waren auch dabei. Die Ausschilderung und Verpflegung war i. O.
Nun aber zum organistorischen Teil der Veranstaltung: Alter Schwede, was schlechteres hab ich selten erlebt. 
1. Keine Ausschilderung in der Ortschaft.
2. Die Startnummernausgabe fand nicht dort statt ander Sie hätte sein sollen.
3. Die Warterei bei der Ausgabe war extremst sch**** da der Gang wo man stand auch nur nen Meter breit war.
4. Keine Bikewäsche im Angebot  Auf meine Frage warum es keine gibt, hörte ich nur "Es ist für's Bike eh nicht so gut wenn mann es so oft putzt" sach mal: GEHTS NOCH?
5. Zu guter letzt wussten selbst die Bullen nicht wo der Hase läuft.

Naja, ich weiß nicht ob ich das im nächsen Jahr noch mal haben muss.


----------



## matsch (24. Juli 2006)

So mal schnell mein negativen Eindrücke zur Veranstaltung.

Wie kann es sein, dass man bei der Anmeldung zum Rennen so lange warten muss? Das muss doch etwas schneller gehen.

Warum lässt man erst die kurze Strecke an den Start? Wo man weiß, dass da sehr viele dabei sind die nicht besonders
schnell (trainiert) sind und deshalb die kurze Strecke wählen. Ein etwas größerer Zeitabstand (von vielleicht 15 Minuten)
hätte die Sache auch etwas entschärft. 

Die Strecke war zum Teil schon recht grob mit Steinen und Hölzern gespickt. War ja manchmal so als wäre man Forstarbeiter.
Ist vielleicht für einen Marathon schon recht hart. Aber ist Geschmackssache.

Geschmackssache ist auch die Finale-Verpflegung der Teilnehmer. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass nur Riegel und Getränke für
die Fahrer bereitliegen? Ok später gab es auch Äpfel. Wenn man schon auf der Strecke sich von Riegeln und Gel ernährt,
würde man sich über was Ordentliches danach schon freuen. 

Und bitte was sollen die Startgeschenke? Wollt dei uns verarschen? Welcher Erwachsene Sportler braucht so eine Brille (die
im Einkauf 50cent kostet)? Und was soll das tolle Radio? Dann  doch lieber ein paar Nudeln!
Die letzten Jahre gab es noch ordentliche Sachen fürs Geld... wie Handtuch, Waschtasche .... Für 25 Euro Startgeld darf
man mehr erwarten. Aber anscheinend wollen auch im Hobbysport manche richtig verdienen.


----------



## up and down (24. Juli 2006)

Ich kann mich Euch nur anschließen.

Schade, eigentlich eine tolle Strecke, manchmal etwas grob und gefährlich, da keine Warntafeln aufgestellt waren, aber eben auch herausfordernd.

Zudem die völlig desinteressierten Streckenposten. Einzig die Mädels an den Verpflegungsstellen haben sich wirklich engagiert.

.. und die fehlende Waschmöglichkeit für die Bikes, ohne weiteren Kommentar.

Die Veranstaltung spiegelt die Präsentation auf der Web-Side wider: äußerst mangelhaft.

Das Startgeld ist bei den erbrachten Leistungen eine Frechheit.

Jungs tut was, sonst stirbt Eure Veranstaltung im Ansatz! Wäre schade


----------



## tvaellen (24. Juli 2006)

Ich habe angesichts des Wetters und meiner momentanen Form auf eine Teilnahme verzichtet und bin statt dessen mit meinem Rennrad eine gemütliche Trainingsrunde gefahren.
Anscheinend habe ich nichts verpasst  

Auch der Co-Veranstalter (MET Team) war nicht zufrieden. Ich zitiere mal aus einem Newsletter vom heutigen Tage:

"Gleich nach dem Start in der Biathlon-Arena gings steil bergab, an der ersten technischen Stelle waren dann schon die ersten Fahrer der nach uns gestarteten Mittel-Distanz aufgefahren, die zu lautstark und nicht immer sehr fein Platz zu machen versuchten. Was folgte waren einige Schlammpassagen, wo im Fahrerfeld viel gemeckert wurde. Trotzdem: das ist MTB-Fahren und letztlich mussten da halt alle durch. Schön auch die Auffahrt zum Falkenstein, dagegen müsste an der folgenden Abfahrt schon mal einer stehen, der vor der schweren Passage warnt. Vielleicht wäre da einige Stürze zu vermeiden gewesen. Überhaupt machten einige Streckenposten einen recht gelangweilten Eindruck und an den schwierigen Stellen guckten sie einen oft nur an, anstatt mal den Mund aufzumachen. Auch die Verpflegung war nicht gerade 1a. Kein Flaschentausch an den Stellen auf der Strecke, keine Äpfel oder Bananen, Cola war schon bei der Zieleinfahrt der Kleinen Runde nicht mehr zu haben. Großes Lob dagegen für den Sportsfreund an der Zeitmessung, der ist flink umher gesprungen und alles ging sehr schnell."

Btw: Gab es bei dieser Dauerhitze tatsächlich noch Schlammpassagen ?  

Es wäre sehr schade, wenn eine Veranstaltung, die so gute theoretische Grundvoraussetzungen hat (Thür. Wald als Bikerevier, Wintersportzentrum mit entspr. Logistik, top Autobahnanbindung usw.)  durch dilettantische Organisation "gegen die Wand" gefahren würde, gerade weil hier in der Region die Anzahl der MTB-Marathons doch überschaubar ist. Aber nach den Berichten steht es zu befürchten  

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (25. Juli 2006)

Hatte mich auch über die Schlammpassagen gewundert, aber sie waren wirklich da, ich sah aus wie ne Sau.
Ansonsten sind das alles Kleinigkeiten die ausgemerzt werden müssen und die Veranstalter sollten mehr bei der Sache sein, bzw. etwas mehr Herz für Ihre Veranstaltung zeigen.


----------



## Tüte (25. Juli 2006)

Und ihr seid nicht bis zur Siegerehrung geblieben. Die fand nämlich erst gegen 16:00 statt, auch für die 30km-Fahrer. Da mussten also einige 5 Stunden warten, nur um festzustellen, dass es zwar Sachpreise für die ersten 3 der Gesamtwertung gab, aber nur läppische Urkunden für die AK-Sieger. Schade das. Aber wenigstens war ja noch wegen des Leistungstests großes Star-Treffen angesagt, zum Beispiel hab' ich Tobias Angerer persönlich 'nen "Guten Morgen" gewünscht. Das hat den Tag schon irgendwie gerettet.

Zur Strecke: Eine Schlammpassage hab ich gezählt. Aber was sich dort ans Bike gehaftet hat, war wie Teer. 3x dort durchgefahren & mein Rad sah aus wie letztes Jahr in Seiffen & dort wars wirklich schlammig. Vom Veranstalter gab's übrigens bei der Frage nach der nicht vorhandenen Bikewäsche die Auskunft, das da leider etwas bei der Absprache mit der Feuerwehr nicht geklappt habe. Und das Gehölz im Wald war richtig gefährlich. Ein so'n Knüpppel in den Speichen & ab in die Büsche. Bin glücklicherweise verschont geblieben.


----------



## Benji (25. Juli 2006)

so auch mal mein eindruck: also die orga war ja mal echt mies. 
1. die schon angesprochene auschilderung (ich kenne mich glücklicherweise dort oben etwas aus und weiß wo es langgeht, aber das ist nicht bei jedem so) 

2. die startnummerausgabe war echt suboptimal. wir hatten noch gut 10min bis es los ging, also warmfahren ist dann etwas stressig ausgefallen. 

3. auffahren auf vorher gestartete. als ich in die erste technische passage (steine und wasser) einfahren wollte kam es erstmal zum stau weil der großteil geschoben hat, einige sind da echt laut geworden und haben langsamerer förmlich aus dem weg gebrüllt. 

4. streckenverpflegung. okay flaschentausch muss m.e. nicht sein, die leute haben sich aber echt mühe gegeben. und cola gabs für mich vor dem skihang auch noch. 

5. strecke. ich bin ja eigentlich bergab nicht zimperlich, aber bei baumstämmen in der falllinie hört es bei mir auf, da hätte vorher auf jeden fall noch was getan werden können. sonst eigentlich sehr schöne strecke mit viel abwechslung. 

6. duschen. ich sag nur 2 stück für alle fahrer, das ist echt sehr wenig! 

7. präsente: aus dem beutel war doch bis auf die startnummer und die kabelbinder so gut wie nix brauchbar, lieber den plunder weggelassen und dafür was vernünftiges rein (ein schlauch hätte mir sehr geholfen ;-)) oder halt nudeln nach dem rennen, was bei anderen rennen standart ist.

alles in allem etwas enttäuschend, genau wie meine leistung auf der strecke (und bei der vorbereitung ;-))

mfg der b


----------



## Sattelkatz (1. August 2006)

Hey,
hat jemand den Link für den Bilderservice? Habe auf der "prima Seite" von TAOKA nichts gefunden. 

Ich kann mich nur allen anschließen, die Strecke war o.k. aber das drum herum war nicht wirklich doll!


----------



## Benji (1. August 2006)

http://www.sk-net-media.de/photo-works/index.php

wie eh und jeh schon.

mfg der b


----------



## andredomin (2. August 2006)

hi, bin letztes jahr 3 rennen des cups gefahren, dieses jahr war oberhof das erste, da sich die anderen mit div. rennen überschnitten. die strecke kannte ich also grob, auch wegeart und profil waren vergleichbar mit letztem jahr, also leicht. aber insgesamt kann ich mich der kritik nur anschliessen: das startgeld steht in keinem verhältnis zum geleisteten: zu wenige duschen, keine bikewäsche, langes anstehen vor dem start, miese aufstellung, d.h. bei so einer veranstaltung muss leistungsorientiert gestartet werden, nicht streckenlängenabhängig (habe noch am start dazu diskutiert, lieber frank: schau dir mal seiffen an, da stehen die schnellen vorne), nach dem start der middle distance, blockierten gleich mal die hobby-fahrer die kurz nach dem stadion befindliche abfahrt, also eine/die technisch anspruchvollste passage, die man eben nur als geübter fahren kann, klasse, klasse), sinnlose give aways im starterpaket, kein flaschentausch möglich!!!! ... junge, junge, das ging gar nicht.
cu


----------



## Benji (2. August 2006)

ich glaub der frank hatte damit nix zu tun. die trailgroup (wer auch immer das ist) hat den lauf veranstaltet.
oder meinst du einen anderen frank als den der marini heißt?

ansonsten stimmt ich dir voll zu.

mfg der b


----------



## andredomin (3. August 2006)

ja, klar meine ich den. auf der hp für alle rennen des cups steht er als veranstalter. an ihn geht auch das geld. wenn der damit nichts zu tun hat, dann weiß ich auch nicht. aber verantwortung zu tragen ist heute ja bekanntlich in jeder hinsicht out! tschö


----------



## Benji (3. August 2006)

also der frank is bei dem rennen selber mitgefahren und hat in gästebuch auch seine meinung zum lauf in oberhof abgegeben. is nich so das ich ihn in schutz nehmen will, aber wenn kritik, und die ist in diesem fall berechtig, bitte an die richtige adresse.
also mein geld ging beim lauf für oberhof an trailgroup (okay ich starte aber auch nicht im cup).

ansonsten sieht man sich in frauenwald, oder?

mfg der b


----------



## andredomin (4. August 2006)

Aha, na, wie das mit der Verrechnung genau abläuft weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls gibt es Verbesserungsbedarf und alle direkt Involvierten sind sicher geeignet dabei mitzuhelfen.
Ich denke, dass die Kritik der Fahrer dem Veranstalter den besten Feedback gibt. Wie man im Forum sehen kann, sind ja viele Veranstaltungen mit großem Lob versehen worden. Scheint also recht ausgewogen zu sein. Das die Ausrichtung von Radrennen in D nicht leicht ist, ist allen aktiven Verinsfahrern, die schon einmal ein Event organisert haben klar. 
ÜBRIGENS, DICKES LOB: dass parallel die Rennen der LL-Damen veranstaltet wurden war genial. Leider habe ich zuwenig davon mitbekommen. Aber was ich dort an Wettkämpferinnen in hotpants und Shirtchen gesehen habe war der Hammer. Und hat mich enorm "aufgebaut" LEGGAR! http://www.dms-skiroller.de/fotos/displayimage.php?album=75&pos=15. AD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

